# EMT Certification?



## rochem (May 14, 2011)

Hello all,

Is there anyone here who has an EMT-Basic certification? For many months, I've been considering taking the class to become a certified EMT-B (in New York State), and it suddenly looks like that may be possible this summer. I have no intention of actually pursuing a career in emergency medicine, this would only serve to provide me with the ability to care for emergencies that occur in the theatre.

Is this a marketable skill that prospective employers would look at? In my opinion, if I were making hiring decisions, I'd love to have someone on my staff who was a certified EMT, but that's just my thoughts. Do you think this would actually help me to get jobs, or would this go largely unnoticed?

Thanks,


----------



## metti (May 14, 2011)

I got my national WEMT and EMT-B in MA last summer and, like you, I never have had any plans to actually work as an EMT or paramedic. I'm honestly not sure whether or not it has helped me land any jobs. It definitely hasn't hurt and I feel like the personal growth and feeling of competence/control I have in emergency situations alone was worth the time it took. Since the law says that we are obligated to offer our skills to those who need them, you will find as an EMT that you end up using some of your skills on a pretty regular basis. Highly recommended if you have the time and you don't get squeamish around blood/dying trauma patients during the ambulance ride-alongs and ER observation time.


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2011)

I would say it's a nice thing to have of course, but for most of us it's probably not all that valuable in getting a job. Even if you plan on something fairly dangerous like pyro or human flight, I doubt it would be all that useful to getting a job. Most employers don't want the liability of their employees doing anything but calling 911 and the really basic life support techniques you learn in a decent first aid class. 

In the end while not a bad idea, I think spending your time doing summer stock, volunteer work, theme parks, etc... would probably be far more helpful to you getting a job.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 14, 2011)

I also have my EMT here in SD, but the only job it has ever helped me get was one at a small amusement park (consisted of put put golf and go-karts). As far as theater goes it hasn't really helped at all. Although it does help at college when your in the dorm and have someone on your floor pass out (makes convincing the campus guys who know almost nothing about medical work realize that the situation is handled.)

That said, it won't hurt at all to get it and honestly its a good thing in case you need to fall back on something during a hard to find gig times.


----------



## metti (May 14, 2011)

Again, while it probably won't directly help you get a job, I think some of the personal development and stress management skills it builds would help any theatre tech perform their job better which eventually leads to more jobs. I would say a summerstock job would probably be more useful but if you have an unscheduled month EMT training might be a good way to fill it. I actually found the training to be pretty fun although the ambulance ride alongs and ER observation got a little bit intense at times. Anyway, don't do it thinking it is going to give you a huge career boost, do it because it is worth doing for people regardless of profession.


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2011)

As we always preach around here, developing a wide skill set is always a good thing and of course having the skills to potentially save a life can't be a bad thing. The question is if you are going to be passing up an opportunity to acquire skills that could help you get a job or worse missing an opportunity to meet and impress someone who could someday become the critical reference to get you a job.


----------



## rochem (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, as others have talked about, I'm really not doing this for job hiring reasons, that was just one more way to rationalize the not-insignificant cost and time associated with getting the certification. It's something I would love to have so that I can be better equipped to help when trouble arises, and that's really my main motivation behind it. 

I actually already have a summer job working as an intern at PRG, so I'll be living in New York, but that job is only a 5-days-a-week, 8:30a to 4:30p type of job. I was able to find an evening EMT-B class in the city that met 3 days a week from 6p to 10p, so that's why I'm really looking into it. I've been having trouble getting ahold of the group offering the certification, but hopefully I'll be able to make it work.


----------



## gafftaper (May 16, 2011)

Under those circumstances it sounds like a great idea. I don't have an EMT but twice I've taken a 3 credit college level 1st Aid class. I learned a LOT and I've never regretted the decision to do it a second time. It makes those silly little two day 1st aid refresher classes actually useful as they do refresh my memory of the _real_ training I've had.


----------



## cprted (May 16, 2011)

If you're not planning on pursuing a career in Paramedicine, I wouldn't bother. Look into getting a higher level of industrial/standard first aid that will give you the basic critical interventions and minor wound care. I am a licensed Paramedic, but will be working for the Ambulance Service as a casual Paramedic during quiet theatre months with the long term plan of using it as an exit strategy into a well paid government job with benefits and a pension.


----------



## rochem (May 16, 2011)

cprted said:


> If you're not planning on pursuing a career in Paramedicine, I wouldn't bother. Look into getting a higher level of industrial/standard first aid that will give you the basic critical interventions and minor wound care. I am a licensed Paramedic, but will be working for the Ambulance Service as a casual Paramedic during quiet theatre months with the long term plan of using it as an exit strategy into a well paid government job with benefits and a pension.


 
What would be the "level" immediately below EMT-B? As I was searching for courses to take, it seemed to jump from local, non-regulated, 3-hour courses straight to EMT. Is there a specific certification that comes below EMT-B, or does it all fade into unregulated local people offering their expertise below that? I'm talking about in the US, so you may not know specifically. The EMT-B is quite time consuming and expensive, so if I can find something slightly less intense that will still keep me adequately prepared, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## ScottT (May 16, 2011)

rochem said:


> What would be the "level" immediately below EMT-B? As I was searching for courses to take, it seemed to jump from local, non-regulated, 3-hour courses straight to EMT. Is there a specific certification that comes below EMT-B, or does it all fade into unregulated local people offering their expertise below that? I'm talking about in the US, so you may not know specifically. The EMT-B is quite time consuming and expensive, so if I can find something slightly less intense that will still keep me adequately prepared, I'd definitely be interested.


 
The certification below EMT-B would probably be Professional Rescuer (lifeguard). Check with your state's DoH because as we've said over and over and over, regulations vary state to state.


----------



## metti (May 17, 2011)

rochem said:


> What would be the "level" immediately below EMT-B? As I was searching for courses to take, it seemed to jump from local, non-regulated, 3-hour courses straight to EMT. Is there a specific certification that comes below EMT-B, or does it all fade into unregulated local people offering their expertise below that? I'm talking about in the US, so you may not know specifically. The EMT-B is quite time consuming and expensive, so if I can find something slightly less intense that will still keep me adequately prepared, I'd definitely be interested.


 
The level below EMT-B is Certified First Responder. It is a nationally recognized certification to the same extent that EMT-B is and it is what police officers and fire fighters are in many places. I want to say that it is an 80 hour certification versus EMT-B which is a 180+ hour certification


----------



## cprted (May 17, 2011)

rochem said:


> What would be the "level" immediately below EMT-B? As I was searching for courses to take, it seemed to jump from local, non-regulated, 3-hour courses straight to EMT. Is there a specific certification that comes below EMT-B, or does it all fade into unregulated local people offering their expertise below that? I'm talking about in the US, so you may not know specifically. The EMT-B is quite time consuming and expensive, so if I can find something slightly less intense that will still keep me adequately prepared, I'd definitely be interested.


I'm not sure how the various certs work in the states. Up here we have:
Occupational First Aid 1 (8 hours)
Occupational First Aid 2 (35 hours)
Occupational First Aid 3 (70 hours)
before we jump into the Paramedic and First Responder qualifications ... I'd suggest getting something along the lines of our Level 2 or 3, whatever the designations are in your area. That being said, Red Cross "Standard First Aid" is a pretty decent course that covers all the basic from CPR to bleeds to splinting. The kicker with it up here is that it is not recognized by Worker's Comp as an "Occupational First Aid" course.


----------



## ScottT (May 17, 2011)

metti said:


> The level below EMT-B is Certified First Responder. It is a nationally recognized certification to the same extent that EMT-B is and it is what police officers and fire fighters are in many places. I want to say that it is an 80 hour certification versus EMT-B which is a 180+ hour certification



Wait a second...

From the EMTlife.com forum:

> In some states or jurisdictions, you only need the national registry certification to function; for example, Washington DC. In other states, you need a specific state certification; for example, Maryland. In MD, if you have the NR, you cannot function as an EMT. However, in many (maybe most?) jurisdictions, having the NR smooths the reciprocity process; in other words, it makes it easier for you to get certified in another jurisdiction. For example, in Maryland, if you have the NREMT-B certification, you'd only need to take the EMT-B refresher course (a 24-hour course) to get certified as a Maryland EMT-B.
> 
> To my knowledge, having an NR certification does not change your scope of practice. So it does not change what you can or can't do.


 Source

What you have to do with a NREMT certification in a state that does not recognize the NREMT is to go to your state's DoH, take an exam, maybe a class and a practical. Also see this.

*There is no nationally recognized EMT certification. It varies state to state. Do not assume that because your certification is valid in New York that it's valid in Colorado.​*
(Since I'm starting to feel like a broken record, this is my last post on this topic. PM me if you have any other questions)


----------



## metti (May 17, 2011)

ScottT said:


> Wait a second...
> 
> From the EMTlife.com forum:
> Source
> ...


 
That is why I said it is nationally recognized* to the same extent* that EMT-B is. Notice that I did not that that it is uniformly nationally recognized. My statement was completely accurate


----------



## hsaunier (May 17, 2011)

Speaking as a Capt. FF/EMT-P retired, I agree that the acquisition of knowledge for any purpose makes us better people. The double edge sword in this case is as follows.

1. Responding to an injury in the theater would be very limited in as much as the basic EMT course teaches skills that would require the use of equipment that is on board an ambulance. So first responder skills may be more appropriate. 

2. Once you do become a basic EMT you may then have a desire to volunteer for the local EMS unit, which is great until you miss a crew call because you were tied up on an ambulance call. I think that once you take the class you will find that you will want to use those skills. Much like taking a drivers ed course and saying the only reason that you are taking the course is to gain the knowledge and so you can drive a golf cart on weekends.


----------



## rochem (May 17, 2011)

Alright, so I've done a little looking into the CFR certification in New York, and I can't find a whole lot about it. The state's website has some information about what the certification entails, but I can't seem to find any group that actually advertises and offers public CFR classes, at least in the New York area. There are plenty of summer EMT courses ,but I don't see anything that explicitly talks about being a CFR class. Does anyone have any insight into why this might be, or suggestions for groups in the city where I might be able to take one of these classes? If I can find a good CFR course I will probably go with that, but if I can't find anything, I may still try to pursue an EMT-B just because that's whats available.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (May 17, 2011)

In NYS, there are 5 levels of the ems system.

Certified First Responder
EMT-D (Basic with AED) (minimum level of service for any NYS ambulance)
AEMT-I
AEMT-CC
AEMT-P (paramedic)

Honestly, if this is something that your not looking to get into on a regular basis, be it with a volunteer agency or paid, there are some considerations you may want to think about. 

Number 1, initial cost of the course. If you are sponsored by a volunteer agency in NYS, the state will cover the cost of the course. If this is job required, your work should compensate atleast a portion. If neither of the above are true, you will be footing the $600+ bill. Plus the cost of recert, which needs to happen every three years. Also, if you are not practicing your skills the state does not look favorably in your opinion. 

The money thing is defiantly the biggest concern most would have. But the other large factor is that if you are practicing with out a sponsoring agency, you are not working as an EMT. The person is only part of the system, and you still need a M.D. as your medical director to allow you to work under his license. This can leave you in a sketchy area should you find yourself being an EMT on your on. Very sketchy...esp in this world of sue happy people. 

My suggestion is that if you want to help people, join either a volunteer fire dept. of a volunteer ambulance service. I personally belong to both and is a great place to be. If not, get your red cross sticky side down band aid and your CPR cards and be done with it. Much cheaper, much smaller can of worms, much less legality issues. If you have anything else your curious as to, feel free to PM me.


----------



## museav (May 26, 2011)

My training was not only years ago, but was limited to a few first responder courses along with being a certified CPR instructor. While that has been very beneficial for me personally and my employers appreciated that people with some training could often better support and work with the pros who responded, they also avoided incurring potential liability and thus to limit what you did in emergencies while you were representing them. I think that can be a factor, even if you are personally qualified and certified, if you are representing a group or organization then your actions may also be seen as being their actions and that can be a consideration.


----------

